# Do Ghost Shrip Eat Fish Eggs or Fry?



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

I've got some Fathead Minnow eggs in my tank but want to get some ghost shrimp. Has anyone seen ghost shrimp eat fish eggs or fish fry?


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I observed numerous ghost shrimp snacking on some feeder guppies yesterday. Whether they were already dead or caught by the shrimp, I'm not sure.

What size of tank are these fry going to be in? A larger tank would offer them a decent chance of survival.


----------



## aquaboyaquatics (Feb 22, 2006)

I would suggest a smaller shrimp like the Neocardina and Cardina group. The Ghost shrimp get a bit big and if they can catch it, they will eat it.

Mike


----------



## Krtismo (Jul 13, 2006)

I've heard stories of ghost's catching live babies


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Even cherries will eat eggs. I have witnessed it firt hand.


----------



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

I've had snail eggs and fathead minnow eggs with the ghost shrimp for about a week and the ghost shrimp ignore both kinds. It looks like they're not at all interested.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yea, my cherries ate some baby krib fry that were just starting to swim around. I wouldn't try it if you want good survival rates... :/


----------

